# Cat towers/furniture



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

(I hope this is in the right section)

I've been doing some searches for cat towers and furniture. I've wanted one for them for a long time but I'm always hesitant because the ones locally (petsmart) just don't seem all that sturdy.

I saw [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYQ18M/ref=s9_simh_co_p199_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-2&pf_rd_r=0FC6GQ3WFVRCD3HHYPY1&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1280661782&pf_rd_i=typ01"]*this one*[/ame] (50"x26"x74")the other day and it seems really popular, and there are a lot of extra photos from customers.

I don't have any woodworking skills so I can't make a decent solid wood one on my own.

I'd love to see pictures of what you all have, or links to one you recommend.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have this:



















Which I got for 50 dollars on Craigslist. It was 6 months old with no wear... 7-8 feet high, about 300 pounds... extremely sturdy. It could sit in the middle of a room. Jasper climbs it straight up like a tree, and I hide toy mice in the folds of it... he is adorable looking up and down and under the perches all over the tree carefully until he finds where they are, then be bats it like crazy. :lol: Once he spotted a mouse and he flew from the bottom perch to the very top of the tree, which he hung down from... and then he let go and fell to the second one the bottom perch and was hanging from it... it's like a jungle gym.

I would suggest checking Craigslist. Just keep checking until you find a good one. They're usually no more than 70 dollars no matter their size or condition so you save upwards of 500 dollars (that's what mine would've been brand new).

I don't know about other members here, but a lot of those cat trees online are that fake carpet stuff (don't actually know what it is!)... it's very soft and not that great for climbing and running around on. I would look for a full carpet version so they can horse around.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Several of us ended up with this one, because of the sale at the time...

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/199938-cat-tree-sale-us.html

But many of the reputable names that are sold on Amazon or other online sellers make a good product. If you don't have an urgent need, wait and see what goes on sale because there are often good deals from many of the online merchants. 

Off the top of my head, my criteria are (1) no construction materials toxic to cats, (2) both sisal and carpet scratching areas, (3) multiple levels, (4) at least one area to hide in like a box or tunnel or tent, (5) easy to assemble or preassembled, (6) base is larger square footage than any level above it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I just bought this cat tree from wayfair.com and am very happy with it. It came already assembled and is very sturdy. It is made by molly and friends and I would definitely buy another tree from them.

http://www.wayfair.com/Molly-and-Friends-Bed-and-Cradle-Sisal-Scratching-Post-23-X-MAF1008.html


----------



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

My boyfriend was temping at the dump and found three of them.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

anne j I have that one which I got for free since my friend died. It's very sturdy. My only complaint is that it's hard so I put blankets in the compartments. That price is excellent plus the shipping is free. My friend paid more than $130.00 on sale at Petco.

Kathy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

closing this thread, as we already have another one on this topic


----------

